# Lauralee



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

Just checking in to see if your foot is still tingling?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks for asking!







The tingling has eased, but it is still doing it a little bit. The weird thing now is that the middle toe on that foot feels numb when I walk, but if I poke my toe, I can feel it. I just remembered the other day that a couple of years ago I had a weird tingling in my hip and thigh. The doctor told me that was probably just a pinched nerve. I wish I could remember what side that was on. If it was the same side it would make sense that the same nerve just got pinched again.I'm not nearly as anxious as I was last week. Still stressed, but the anxiety level has dropped. Yea!!How are you???


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

Still tingling on and off! LOL. I am due at the chiropractor on Tuesday, and that helped last time. I am beginning to think that it may have something to do with my sleeping postions, with some stress thrown in. Feeling better though. Perhaps I should buy some new pillows! Glad to hear that you are feeling better, whenever wierd things happen in my body, I completely freak out and make thing worse. I just have to learn how to relax.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I tend to freak out about everything, too!!!! Maybe we need a vacation???


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

Lauralee,I thought you may be interested in a couple conversations I had at a party last night. Now these were 2 different people, who never heard what the other one was saying.....first a guy that I have known for eons asked out of the blue if my hands ever felt as if they were asleep, that he had been waking up every morning that way. Then a girl that I don't see very often told me that her right foot was tingly all the time, and it was starting to feel like her toes were going numb! You can imagine my reaction to this! LOL. I told them both.....YES! They too are under a great deal of stress, makes you wonder, huh? Are we all falling apart? I think you are right, we need a tropical vacation, somewhere where the sun shines and the pool is cool, where frozen drinks are brought to us by handsome waiters, and the only thing we have to think about is what we will be having for dinner that night. We could be all tingly for good reasons!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Didn't I tell you that was ME at that party last night??? Just kidding







. I guess I have a tingly right foot soul sister out there! I hope we aren't all falling apart. That is extremely bizarre that so many people seem to have tingling problems!I can see us on the beach now, all kicked back, listening to the waves crash against the shore, the sun warming our faces and the breeze cooling our bodies. Where is that waiter with that drink???????


----------

